
Is AMP the web 3.0? - Eleven_Wilson
http://blog.eleven-labs.com/en/amp-web-3-0/
======
cylinder714
Maciej Cegłowski’s static HTML alternative:
[http://www.idlewords.com/amp_static.html](http://www.idlewords.com/amp_static.html)

